# Exposure to chicken pox. Harmful to rabbits?



## tailof2rabbits (Jul 5, 2008)

I got exposed to chicken pox through work. I've had it before but I'm a bit worried about the bunny. Is this harmful to them at all?


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 5, 2008)

That's a good question since rabbits can be infected with herpes simples from a person which is deadly to a rabbit as it presents as encephalitis . Since chicken pox is a herpes virus I would think that it would be possible but only if you had it yourself and the rabbit was making contact with your skin. 

I don't know what you do for a living? If you are having direct contact with the pox on either your hands or clothing I would be sure to wash and change clothing before handling your bun

otherwise don't worry ..just wash up after work 
The only way you would see it again would be in the form of shingles which is really the chicken pox virus in a latent form. which affects only the elderly or immunocompromized individuals. 

I'll try to find out some more specifically about the chicken pox virus and buns.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 5, 2008)

I agree with what angieluv said, but, I'm sure chicken pox can also spread without a rabbit making contact with your skin, because that's how it spreads through people, you don't have to touch the infected persons' skin to get it, you can still acquire it through the air, etc. And also if the bunny were to touch things you were using, such as blankets, etc. 

Emily


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 5, 2008)

You're right Emily..

it is extremly contagious by direct contact, airborne transmission and droplet transmission. 
I did read on a unverified site that it is easily transmitted to a pet rabbit...so to be on the safe side make sure that you are washed cleaned and changed before you handke your buns.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I did scrub (repeatedly) and change clothes. I miss snuggling Marbles but I'm afraid to touch him now.

If anyone has any more information, I'd appreciate it.


----------

